# Favorite and most hated Xmas song



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, 

We covered movies. How about music.. 

Favorite: The barking dogs "jingle bells". This just about sums up the holidays for me. 

Least favorite: Maria Carrey - "all i want for christmas is you". I find that this song is a load of bull. Don't believe me? Well, just make it a point to NOT buy your loved one a present. When you start to get complaints, simply say "you have *ME* for christmas. See what happens!


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't think of my favorite but the one I hate and that is all I am hearing on the radio is "Didn't I get that last year?" by Bob Rivers


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know the name of it but I heard it this morning and it was being sung by Porky Pig. It was really stupid!


----------



## Brian (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I am not sure what my most hated is but probably any of them played in November or after the 2nd week of Jan haha but my favorite is White Christmas by Bing...


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2010)

My favorite song is "Christmas Vacation" by Mavis Staples. How could I forget this song from the best Christmas movie!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I don't know the name of it but I heard it this morning and it was being sung by Porky Pig. It was really stupid!



I believe that it is .. 


Buh de buh de buh de buh blue christmas (old elvis song).


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I believe that it is ..
> 
> 
> Buh de buh de buh de buh blue christmas (old elvis song).



thats it!


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 22, 2010)

Favorite "Little Drummer Boy" (original)
Hate I'm "Mr. Heat Miser" from Rudolf


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 22, 2010)

My favorite is Bob and Doug Mackenzie's 12 days of Christmas.
Can't think of one that really bothers me to hear though!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 22, 2010)

*Favorite: Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFD1fhC037s&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFD1fhC037s&feature=related[/ame]
---------------------------------------------------

*Hated:Grandma Got Molested At The Airport*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qdb6wC0Iz4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qdb6wC0Iz4[/ame]
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG Lon thats the first I ever heard that song ROFLMAO. All I could think is yep thats the same guy that introduced everyone to Skeeter Pee!


----------



## twistedvine (Dec 23, 2010)

Most favorite would have to be "Dominic the Donkey"

Least favorite would have to be everything else but mostly "Santa Baby" can't stand it


----------



## JohnT (Dec 23, 2010)

A freind of mine loves the "grandma got ran over by a raindeer". By the singer has two additional songs that are also funny.. 

"Please don't make me sing that christmas song again" 

and 

"Grandpa's gonna sue the pants off of Santa"


(No fooling, by the same guy, I heard them)


----------



## rodo (Dec 23, 2010)

I have about 35 that play in my Christmas favorites play list but the top picks for me are.
Old City Bar - Trans Siberian Orchestra
I Belive in Father Christmas - Emerson Lake & Palmer


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2010)

A good sing along Christmas song is "Please Come Home for Christmas" by the Eagles


----------



## JohnT (Dec 23, 2010)

Julie said:


> A good sing along Christmas song is "Please Come Home for Christmas" by the Eagles



Don Henley [sic?] really belts that one out there! Awesome song!


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2010)

And "Wonderful Christmastime" by Paul McCartney and the Wings. Another great one.


----------



## frohe (Dec 23, 2010)

JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> Favorite: The barking dogs "jingle bells". This just about sums up the holidays for me.
> 
> Least favorite: Maria Carrey - "all i want for christmas is you". I find that this song is a load of bull. Don't believe me? Well, just make it a point to NOT buy your loved one a present. When you start to get complaints, simply say "you have *ME* for christmas. See what happens!



Favorite: The xMas song by Alvin and the Chipminks.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 23, 2010)

I always like "Grandma got run over by the reindeer"
Hate any rapping as opposed to wrapping Christmas song.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I don't know the name of it but I heard it this morning and it was being sung by Porky Pig. It was really stupid!


I got that song runningwolf it's by seymour swine not porky pig I got the original recording the night it was done on live radio. I think it's hilarious if it's the same one Blue christmas right???


see if this is it Seymore Swine Porky Pig Blue Christmas
http://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/share/DuFbUT


----------



## Sirs (Dec 23, 2010)

one of my favorites Ray Stevens Santa Claus is watching you
http://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/share/DuFggT


----------



## countrygirl (Dec 24, 2010)

Sirs said:


> one of my favorites Ray Stevens Santa Claus is watching you
> http://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/share/DuFggT



this is a good one sirs!
("he's everywhere, he's everywhere") lol lol

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 24, 2010)

Best Christmas was when I got to spend Christmas with my grandkids the worst Christmas is the one I am spending right now home alone grandkids in Tennesee wife in hospital


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2010)

JT, Hang in there you're wife will only be that much stronger when she gets home. You guys are in our thoughts!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Dan I been trying to keep my mind off it by making up a batch of elderberry wine and some plume wine I will finish the elderberry in the morning but the plume I will have to wait till my yeast energizer get here I ended up with two and one half gallon of pulp and juice from my wild plums how much wine do you think this will make


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2010)

JT the other folks here can answer that better than me as I have not made wine from fruit like that yet. Sorry.


----------



## jtstar (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank Dan have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, I am resurrecting this old thread since we have one going about Christmas movies. My favorite is still Christmas Story by Mavis Staples.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 29, 2013)

There are so many Christmas songs that I enjoy. "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas," "O Holy Night," and "White Christmas" would have to be at the top of my list.

I am not a fan of the "novelty" songs, generally, but I really like this one by the Drifters, a group from my teen years:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVwxkMtIBEM[/ame]


----------



## Elmer (Oct 29, 2013)

I dislike all Christmas songs.
I am just not a fan.
Sorry.

but I rather like this rendition!

[ame="http://.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk5ufApUArQ"]http://.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk5ufApUArQ[/ame]


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 29, 2013)

rudolph.....can not stand it......loved it as a kid...


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> rudolph.....can not stand it......loved it as a kid...


 
lol, how about Grandma got run over by a raindeer?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I dislike all Christmas songs.
> I am just not a fan.
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


 

There is a grinch in every crowd!

Actually, Elmer, I am sorta with you on this. Seems like there have not been any good new ones out in quite a while, and the old classics are simply played to death. I do a good job at avoiding Chirstmas music until about the 23rd. I then let my gaurd down an find that I am actually enjoying Cristmas Music. 

I do not know if this makes sense to anybody else.....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 29, 2013)

elmer the grinch.....we have new nick name for him...
elmer, santa not going to bring u anymore dragon blood now...
ohoh


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 29, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Actually, Elmer, I am sorta with you on this. Seems like there have not been any good new ones out in quite a while, and the old classics are simply played to death.



Yeah, I think I'd prefer the UK practice better, where there are new songs introduced every year. (They don't all, of course, become part of the canon.)




JohnT said:


> I do a good job at avoiding Chirstmas music until about the 23rd. I then let my gaurd down an find that I am actually enjoying Cristmas Music.
> 
> I do not know if this makes sense to anybody else.....



Me too. Not only is it too early to have Christmas music, it is too early for this thread, no?


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

Dont have one I hate but this is my favorite 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yLjFz_fp7E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yLjFz_fp7E[/ame]


----------



## Elmer (Oct 30, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> elmer the grinch.....we have new nick name for him...
> elmer, santa not going to bring u anymore dragon blood now...
> ohoh




As long as I have the ingredients, no one is taking away my dragons blood.
I am not a grinch about the holiday, but it was never my holiday to celebrate.
However I am surrounded by people who dont want me to feel left out so they have gone out of thier way to shove it down my throat! not to mention the drama that comes from a uber-disfunctional family!

But I put on a smile and a bad sweater and make sure my kids enjoy the hell out of it. 

So dont think I am in the corner sulking and cursing the day!
I just drink my self throught the event.

but that song I posted. It is not the song so much that I enjoy it is the version. I get all giggly every time I hear it!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 30, 2013)

Elmer...you are truly one of a kind......and with a heck of a sense of humor...
Happy Holidays.....early LOL


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 30, 2013)

I kinda like kylie minogue....santa baby....ummmmmmmm


----------



## Deezil (Oct 30, 2013)

Its not Christmas without Kenny G...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ2mku_DTz8&list=PL2961D1FF7F681749[/ame]


----------



## Tess (Oct 30, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQQruRTuq9I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQQruRTuq9I[/ame]


----------



## JohnT (Oct 31, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I kinda like kylie minogue....santa baby....ummmmmmmm


 

Sorryto disagree, but nobody does that one better than Ertha Kitt (purrrrrrr).


----------

